# Composting



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

What do you all do about composting or do you?

My compost pile way back in the corner of the yard. Mostly leaves, grass clippings, table scraps etc. I figure back there the animals can feast and it will keep them away from the house about 150 ft away. I try and turn it over every couple of weeks. It will get spread on the garden when I till it in May.


----------



## 01-7700 (Dec 29, 2021)

I have a small plastic composter for kitchen scraps and garden debris. Your garden soil looks very healthy.


----------



## OldGnome (Dec 29, 2021)

I think the best we can do is similar to @01-7700 - we have an extremely small yard and a hovering HOA.


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

Yes, I guess it all depends on the space you have etc.


----------



## Logan (10 mo ago)

I have 3 compost bins the cone shape with a door down the bottom. It does very good compost but can't put plants that have gone to seed because it doesn't get hot enough to kill the seeds off. One year I put old poppy plants that had gone to seed in and when I put the compost on the garden I had a lot of poppies come up but in the places that I didn't want them.


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

I have one of those bins near the house that has just kitchen scraps over the winter when I can't to the back of the property. It's about 1/2 full now. When the snow melts and it dries up a bit, I will have to take that and mix it with a bunch of leaves I have piled back there.


----------



## Logan (10 mo ago)

Most of mine is kitchen scraps with some brown cardboard in between. I put in old cotton towels now and again.


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

I recently used all my compost to fill planters/raised beds and the rest went into the garden and tilled in. I staered a new pile and added a bunch of dirt that I got from the back corner of the yard.


----------



## Logan (10 mo ago)

I use mine as a mulch around the fruit bushes and the roses.


----------



## Charlotte K. Yee (7 mo ago)

Your compost pile tucked away in the yard is very nice. The animals can feast there and be kept away from the house approximately 150 feet away, but they can spread the food in different locations. Hence, it is best to use a good compost tumbler according to your capacity requirements.


----------



## 01-7700 (Dec 29, 2021)

Have you seen these yet? Interesting idea for those who have no yard for composting. Too much money for my opinion.


----------



## harrylee (Dec 29, 2021)

01-7700 said:


> Have you seen these yet? Interesting idea for those who have no yard for composting. Too much money for my opinion.


$500? Lol
No thanks. Can buy a lot of dirt for $500


----------

